# HO Roundhouse 2-6-0 support



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

So I decided to space the 51" drive wheels evenly on one I bought. I want to replace the long side rods with the short ones. I did the necessary work to use them and put it together for a test. The problem I am having is that the wheels will not turn together. I can't figure out why. It came with two piece side rods that I will assume work. Any ideas? Thanks

I decided to go with evenly spaced wheels because I like the look better in case you are wondering.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So, you spaced the wheels evenly. I'm assuming that they weren't designed that way, and that you shortened or lengthened the side rods appropriately so that they aren't binding.

Are the side rods actually driving the wheels on this model, or are they driven by gesrs?

Did you properly offset the rods on the same side so that their motion is in synch with the wheel motion?

Did you properly quarter the rods on opposite sides? IIRC, rods on the right side of the loco should be 90 degreees ahead of those in the left. This is critical for a real loco, and all models are designed to mimic this.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

The only thing I moved is the rear wheels. I spaced them off the center axle the same distance the front axle is off center. I am using the short side/coupling rods to connect all wheels, replacing the long side rods that were from center to the rear wheels. The center axle is gear driven so the front and rear wheels are driven off of it. The side rods are factory 2 piece, 1 short and 1 long so I can't see why 2 short rods shouldn't work as well. I am going to try to fabricate one piece rods for each side and see what happens.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

What make was the stock model before you modified it? Was it ready-to-run, or was assembly required? A picture would be a big help, too, but I think you need 10 posts before you can post one.

The reason I'm asking is because it sounds to me like your assumption (that 2 short rods work the same as the stock arrangement) isn't accurate, and something is binding somewhere.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

This is a kit that has to be assembled. I try some pics when I get a chance. It doesn't seem to be binding. The center wheels will turn freely, but the others wheels don't.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Ahh. Sorry. I thought none of the wheels were turning. What kind of pin or screw attaches the tie rods to the wheels?

Also, make and model of the kit might be helpful.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

MAKE: Roundhouse ho 2-6-0 510 old time series kit

I am using 1-72 nylon screws. The model comes with plastic pins which don't work well for removal. I did the same thing on a 2-8-0 and they are working fine.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Are the screws snug in the holes on the wheels? Maybe the screws are moving in the holes, allowing the side rods to move without turning the wheels. Try disconnecting one side and see if all the wheels turn.

BTW, where in central PA are you. I grew up in State College.


----------



## KcW (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, I think I should have stated that I only installed the side rods on one side. In my infinite laziness I did this to see if things would work. Something you said earlier made me say "Kevin, maybe if you hook up the other side it will work". So I gathered up enough ambition, installed them, and sure enough it works. Seems to work better if the screws are a little loose also. So thanks for the input. I'll have to post some pics of my projects one of these days.

The previous was over dramatized so the original poster wouldn't feel to bad.


----------

